# Audi S5 Vs M435i - Which Coupe Is Best?



## deanpoli (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi all, as the title states, which coupe would be the better car the Audi S5 or the BMW M435i? What would you guys prefer?


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Looks wise I prefer the BMW but can't comment on anything else as I've not driven either.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Where's Harry Hill when you need him?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I'd take the Bimmer as personally i don't really like the design/look of the A5 & it's now a little dated whereas the 4 Series is about as modern as it gets.

Age old debate though as i'd expect the 435i to be quicker in decent weather/road conditions, but the S5 to have the edge when things get wet


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

The Beemer for me everytime


----------



## deanpoli (Jun 3, 2005)

How comes there isn't a M435i X Drive yet released for the UK?


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I dont think they are releasing any M xDrives in this country.

Quite liked the look of the M135i xDrive but its not for the UK.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

435i any day!


----------

